# jbs shonky meat



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

What the story with jbs and othemeat packers in brazile semi they have closed 3 works and arrested staff for exporting shonky meat.great news for both oz and us it was into Asian and European and middle east.the Asian w,nt be happy with that


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not surprised Waldo....maybe it will help other producing nations.

I also have to post this Waldo for our NA readers;.. 

Adjective

*shonky*


(Australia, New Zealand, Britain, informal) Of poor or dubious quality, shoddy, unreliable;


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Not surprised Waldo....maybe it will help other producing nations.
> 
> I also have to post this Waldo for our NA readers;..
> 
> ...


Thanks for that... wondered WTF that was...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/markets/newswire/update-4-brazil-police-raid-brf-and-jbs-meat-plants-in-bribery-probe


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Thanks for that... wondered WTF that was...
> 
> Later! OL J R


What the word?

I learned a new one today....I think I have some " shonky" neighbors


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Shonky nice name for most political, s jorno,s and some hay buyers


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Here the ozzie dictionary web site you might like,you never know words might creep into hay talk www.koala net. com.au.and you have a bona day


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Waldo....check your link....seems its not working here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

So I'm not the only one who googled that!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok the koala net is one word all in lower case www.koalanet. com.au if that doesn't work google up australian slang dictionary.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

if that doesn't work google australian slang dictionary hope that workes

Edited; Mike

http://www.koalanet.com.au/australian-slang.html


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Exactly what it sounds like it means......I knew they were shonky...


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Glad to help you out next time you come across the neighbors you can fire that one on them dawg


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont think there were any arrests but almost sounds like what was happening at XL Lakeside plant here at Brooks Ab. This took XL out of the meat packing business and than jbs bought the plant.


----------

